# Stila shades



## sunsational (Nov 22, 2006)

I want to buy a stila foundation but i dont live near a sephora right now so i have to buy online. im NW43 in MAC and i was wondering what shade that would be equivalent to in stila?
Im also looking into Nars foundations too so if anyone uses it and is a NW43/45 in MAC please tell me what shades you use


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inheritedhornet* 

 
_I want to buy a stila foundation but i dont live near a sephora right now so i have to buy online. im NW43 in MAC and i was wondering what shade that would be equivalent to in stila?
Im also looking into Nars foundations too so if anyone uses it and is a NW43/45 in MAC please tell me what shades you use_

 

For Stila, Try shade I or J.  For NARS try Jamaica.


----------



## sunsational (Nov 23, 2006)

thank you.


----------

